# I want to learn Korean, is it hard?



## bibbe

well.. I mean, from a Native English speaker's view, is it hard?

Chinese and Korean， which one is harder?

thanks.  ^_^


----------



## kidarimnida

Chinese of course. If you are a chinese speaker it will be very easy to learn Korean because there are a lot of words that mean the same.

Korean is very easy to write and read but chinese is quite hard to learn for me.


----------



## JacOfHearts

I've been teaching myself for a while; it takes some getting used to. :3
Honestly, I started off with music, catching words here and there and looking them up, looking for repetition, exclamations, things like that. XD

I used talktomeinkorean.com for a lot of my learning, as well as misc. people on youtube. TTMIK is really good because it has downloadables and everything is geared towards people that have literally no idea what they're doing. I found it sooo so so helpful. XD

Good luck!! ^_^


----------



## idialegre

I have studied both Chinese and Korean, and I find it difficult to say which is harder. Obviously, if you want to learn to read and write Chinese, you will need a LOT of time. (I don't think it's particularly difficult, but it is certainly time-consuming.) Learning the Korean alphabet, on the other hand, is a piece of cake.

I find Chinese grammar much simpler than Korean, and the pronunciation, once you get used to it, not that much more difficult than Korean. So I would say as far as just speaking is concerned, it's a wash.


----------



## souljahsu

Hey guys!

    I'm a new member of this forum. My mother language is Chinese, but I moved to Canada in elementary school so I can speak English quite well. I'm currently teaching myself Korean with books and resources on the internet. My goal is to be able to able to converse with my Korean friend completely in Korean. I can read and write Hangul and have a ~50 word vocabulary. What do you suggest that I should work on now?
    My other hobbies are speedcubing(solving the Rubik's Cube), listening to K-pop, and watch K-drama.

Best wishes!
Kevin Hsu


----------



## bibbe

kidarimnida said:


> Chinese of course. If you are a chinese speaker it will be very easy to learn Korean because there are a lot of words that mean the same.
> 
> Korean is very easy to write and read, but Chinese is quite hard to learn for me.


Thanks for that.. ^_^
I think Korean word is easy to pronunce but hard to write ~~~ T_T
I am still work on it now.


JacOfHearts said:


> I've been teaching myself for a while; it takes some getting used to. :3
> Honestly, I started off with music, catching words here and there and looking them up, looking for repetition, exclamations, things like that. XD
> 
> I used talktomeinkorean.com for a lot of my learning, as well as misc. people on youtube. TTMIK is really good because it has downloadables and everything is geared towards people that have literally no idea what they're doing. I found it sooo so so helpful. XD
> 
> Good luck!! ^_^


Hi,
Thanks for your information, and I found TTMIK, it's really helpful. Thanks! XD


idialegre said:


> I have studied both Chinese and Korean, and I find it difficult to say which is harder. Obviously, if you want to learn to read and write Chinese, you will need a LOT of time. (I don't think it's particularly difficult, but it is certainly time-consuming.) Learning the Korean alphabet, on the other hand, is a piece of cake.
> 
> I find Chinese grammar much simpler than Korean, and the pronunciation, once you get used to it, not that much more difficult than Korean. So I would say as far as just speaking is concerned, it's a wash.


 

--！ Seems you have a gift in learning different languages.

Chinese is a piece of cake for me since it's my mother language, and I do hope Korean alphabet can also be that piece of cake for me, but it doesnt T_T, I still can't handle it. Thanks for the comment any way.



souljahsu said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a new member of this forum. My mother language is Chinese, but I moved to Canada in elementary school so I can speak English quite well. I'm currently teaching myself Korean with books and resources on the internet. My goal is to be able to able to converse with my Korean friend completely in Korean. I can read and write Hangul and have a ~50 word vocabulary. What do you suggest that I should work on now?
> My other hobbies are speedcubing(solving the Rubik's Cube), listening to K-pop, and watch K-drama.
> 
> Best wishes!
> Kevin Hsu


 
As a beginner, I wish you good luck and finally achieve your goals. ^_^


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum, Bibbe and Keving 

Have you checked the available online resources listed here? Personally, I've tried some of them and found them very useful. I hope they'll be useful to you too. 

P.S. Please read the forum rules before posting. Thanks


----------

